# kelp and humic acid mix



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

I know there a few videos out there on mixing dry humic acid and liquid kelp concentrate. Does any one have any favorite mixtures/recipes for lawn tonics? I have a bottle of Fox Farms Kelp Me Kelp You, one pound of dry humic acid, and a few bottles of molasses around the house.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

??????


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

I don't comment here much but I had been using https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/fulvic-humic-kelp-blend/ last year and plan to continue using this year. I have a small yard and I cannot justify the NExt product at the moment. If you want a ratio more similar to RGS, I would recommend going with a 1:1 ratio between what I have linked and their straight Humic. That would get you close enough to the 2:1:1 (Humic:Fulvic:Kelp) ratio of RGS (at least close enough in my opinion).

If you are interested in the math behind crunching numbers on finding ratios, here is a post I had a long time ago talking about it. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=6299&p=110022#p110022

If you are interested in cost analysis, here is another post I had talking about it.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=2535&p=112576#p112576

Let me know if there are questions, but I am definitely a newby here. The only experience I have spraying is the linked product, Prodiamine and Iron Sulfate. Interested in getting involved with spraying something that has my nitrogen this year and going completely liquid, but we will see.


----------



## hutchenm (Jun 25, 2018)

I think it depends on your application preference. If you like spraying, I'm a fan of NPK Industries, they have a whole list of products (kelp, humic acid, all-in-one grow) and youtube videos. If you'd rather use a spreader, Soil Mender has a Humate & Dry Molasses mix. Also, Down to Earth has several products you can put in the spreader, they're a bit pricey though.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Is the all in one grow the raw gro?


----------

